

Judge Upholds $675K fine for Downloading, Sharing 30 Songs - rmandalia
http://paritynews.com/government/item/217-judge-upholds-$675k-fine-for-downloading-sharing-30-songs

======
tokenizer
It costs roughly $30 dollars in Canada for a 12 song cd. If multiply that cost
by 2.5 (for the 30 songs) you get $75. Let's say you consider 1000x for
damages and that's still only 75,000 dollars! This is a crazy amount of money
for a fine.

